# 2020 Jon Boat Tournaments?



## mickeyd318 (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone fishing ion boat tournaments around middle georgia. Haven’t seen any schedules. Post schedules or links below please


----------



## 270bowman (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm in for this as well.  Maybe we can put something together at High Falls or something.


----------



## Harley51978 (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m interested myself if anyone has any info on John boat tournament’s.


----------



## brdyhll (Mar 9, 2020)

uncledoug01 said:


> We fish lakes north of Atlanta. Varner, Hard labor creek, Bear Creek, etc. If interested contact Josh at Southern Outcast Bass anglers. See face book page for details.


There is another John boat tournament post on the forum from this guy


----------



## Harley51978 (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m hoping to find something in the middle Georgia area. I’ve seen them on here before. Maybe someone will respond. Thanks.


----------

